# Are my rabbits too small?



## Snowfie (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a brilliant idea to weigh my rabbits.  I have this big giant cross buck that I wanted to weigh and he's just too big for most scales, and I needed something to weigh my first litter of kits (about 9 weeks old). So I bought a BABY scale and got it this week.  Yesterday I finally get it out and weigh the rabbits and the scale is obviously defective.  It's telling me a rabbit that is at LEAST 15-20lbs is only 4lbs.

So scratch that.  I pull out my reliable food scale and put a pyrex baking dish on top to weigh the youngins:  The biggest kit weighs in at 3lbs 12oz.  I didn't weigh all of them, the smallest is probably at or a ltitle above 3lbs.  These fellows are 9weeks old and a cross between my big buck and a californian doe, shouldn't they be bigger at this age?  How many more weeks will I have to wait before they get to the 5-6lbs for "freezer camp"?

Is this normal?  Or are these guys abnormally small for their age?  It was a pretty big litter:  started with 10kits and ended up with 8 after 2 weeks.


----------



## brentr (Jan 5, 2012)

Lots of factors go into weight gain/stage.

I have a batch of NZ bunnies in the grow pen that were born mid October, and they are about 4 lbs.  I figure they'll be butcher size (to my wishes) by end of January.  For reference, the last batch I butchered were ~5.5 lbs live weight at slaughter, and were 12/13 weeks.  I got dressed carcasses of ~3 lbs.

My growing meat buns get free choice feed 24x7, hay to nibble on, and water.  I feed them 16% protein pellets and do my best to make sure they are NEVER out of feed.  Last batch I fed them 18% pellets for the last two weeks of their life, but don't really think it made a difference.  Not doing that this time.

I've never had bunnies that I thought were slaughter size (to my preference) at 8-9 wks like some folks say.  If I had butchered at 9 wks I would have gotten about a 1.75 lb dressed rabbit - too small for me.  I don't notice any tenderness issues at 13 wks, but most of our cooking is in the crock pot.  

I wouldn't sweat your rabbit size.  Grow 'em to the size you want, then harvest them.  Given good feed and water, they'll be great to have in the freezer.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Jan 5, 2012)

They will eventually make butcher weight - but the quicker, the more economical. Obviously it should be your goal to grow 'em quick and grow 'em with lots of meat. The californian is a good meat breed, but just FYI giants (if your buck IS a giant) have bad meat:bone ratio - as in their frames require so much bone that they are not economical to grow.

My silver foxes and new zealand breeding stock MUST be at least 4.5 lbs (minimum fryer size) by 10 weeks old for me to even consider keeping them for breeding stock.  I shoot for at least 5lbs by this age. The reason being is I want to select for fryer size by the ideal age for sale to a meat buyer, who prefer fryers to be between 4.5-5.5 lbs.  Any less or more and I get paid less for them and they take longer to grow out and therefore more feed for less meat/profit. 

So yes, I'd say they're a little behind on average if the biggest is still under 4lbs.


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 8, 2012)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> They will eventually make butcher weight - but the quicker, the more economical. Obviously it should be your goal to grow 'em quick and grow 'em with lots of meat. The californian is a good meat breed, but just FYI giants (if your buck IS a giant) have bad meat:bone ratio - as in their frames require so much bone that they are not economical to grow.
> 
> My silver foxes and new zealand breeding stock MUST be at least 4.5 lbs (minimum fryer size) by 10 weeks old for me to even consider keeping them for breeding stock.  I shoot for at least 5lbs by this age. The reason being is I want to select for fryer size by the ideal age for sale to a meat buyer, who prefer fryers to be between 4.5-5.5 lbs.  Any less or more and I get paid less for them and they take longer to grow out and therefore more feed for less meat/profit.
> 
> So yes, I'd say they're a little behind on average if the biggest is still under 4lbs.


I know giants aren't ideal for meat breeding, but that is his ONLY fault so far.  This is my first litter and my first rabbits so I wanted animals with a good temperment.  It was my doe's first litter (she's the californian) and she did a stellar job and expecting her second litter soon.  

But I'm still very new at handling rabbits and I think I will do things differently this next time.  I may have weaned them too early due to cage space.  I may try to keep them with Mom longer this time.  We'll see.  First litter is getting bigger, they're jsut smaller than I'd expect from a californian/giant cross.


----------



## Legacy (Jan 9, 2012)

When are your rabbits weaned? I notice a significant difference in rabbits that are weaned earlier than the ones weaned later. You can even see a difference in babies that have been left on a few days longer. For meat rabbits, you really do want the full 6 weeks. For an experiment, take some off at 5 weeks and some off at 6 weeks and see how much bigger the ones that were left on longer are.


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 9, 2012)

Legacy said:
			
		

> When are your rabbits weaned? I notice a significant difference in rabbits that are weaned earlier than the ones weaned later. You can even see a difference in babies that have been left on a few days longer. For meat rabbits, you really do want the full 6 weeks. For an experiment, take some off at 5 weeks and some off at 6 weeks and see how much bigger the ones that were left on longer are.


I weaned half at 4 weeks and half at 5.  I was concerned about whether there would be fighting if things got too cramped (and in hindsight it may have not been as cramped as I thought).  I shouldn't have worried.  Momma did a fantastic job.  She actually seemed to enjoy having so many little ones around.  This time I'll leave them the full 6 weeks before weaning.


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 16, 2012)

Boy I feel sheepish.  I weighed the rabbits a few days ago and a couple have hit that 5lb mark so I'll send them to "freezer camp" later this week.  

But then I looked back on last year's calendar and realized they weren't 9 weeks old when I posted this, they JUST turned 8 weeks old this week. So they're actually right on track. 

I'm getting a little senile and gained a week or two somewhere in the holiday season. 

I do have a male from this litter set aside.  I'm going to grow him out and rebreed him to his mother to get a little more Californian in my mix before I sell him off.  He's a good size (not the largest but close) with Californian markings but he's got his father's sweet temper and a lot of personality.

I also weighed my "giant" buck this week. I thought he was at least 15-20lbs but turns out he's 12lbs and some change.  Which is bigger than your standard meat breed but smaller than your standard giant.  He has filled out so nicely.  He was quite bony when I got him at 4 months old (in August) but now he's got a wondeful body type with full shoulders, round rump, long loin.  He's just beautiful.

So...I'm going to process my first rabbits this week.  First time...ever. I'm using a rabbit wringer so hopefully it'll go smoothly. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 17, 2012)

Snowfie said:
			
		

> Boy I feel sheepish.  I weighed the rabbits a few days ago and a couple have hit that 5lb mark so I'll send them to "freezer camp" later this week.
> 
> But then I looked back on last year's calendar and realized they weren't 9 weeks old when I posted this, they JUST turned 8 weeks old this week. So they're actually right on track.
> 
> ...


My best advice is to say this...make sure to give a hard "jerk" so that the neck bones and spinal cord completely separate....we did not and the results were unpleasant. At least we know better now...


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 17, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> My best advice is to say this...make sure to give a hard "jerk" so that the neck bones and spinal cord completely separate....we did not and the results were unpleasant. At least we know better now...


I'm a little worried I'll jerk too hard and the head will come off.  But I guess even that is preferable to not pulling hard enough.  Better I freak out than the rabbit.


----------

